# MY CUSTOM VIV. built from scratch. fake rock. stakable too! FIRST POST!



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all!

This is my very first post on this forum!

I have had my two leopard geckos for nearly eleven years now, so I decided to make them a new shack!

It's all hand built by myself, it took over a year on and off!

Below is the top stacking part that houses my leo's.

** please not that this is a show photo. I have three hides in there and dishes etc**





































Here is the bottom stacking part (photo shows it as unfinished)









and here the two together:









Sorry about the bad photo quality, some are taken with my mobile phone!

The large bottom piece is in my folks garage unfinished still! One day i hope to finish it. To big for me to travel with, in total it's nearly 7foot including all the parts!

I have more photos if anyone is interested in seeing them!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

These are really good looking, you've done a awesome job there matey


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning!! Are you unusually good at DIY or something?

What's going in the bottom viv?


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the reply and feed back!!

flattered.

this is the first thing i have ever made out of wood, I'm a designer, I believe if the design is sound and well thought out nothing can go wrong!

expect hitting and cutting my hands alot!!

not sure what will go in the bottom, any ideas??

more design at WELCOME TO BEN MORGAN'S WEBSITE | A portfolio showing all his works both old and new.

Thanks alot 

Ben


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

wow thats amazing 

how do you get into them 


also whats in the bigger one ?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

AMAZING:flrt:


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

That's amazing mate.

and welcome aswell  best first post ever.


Start mass producing and selling, put me to the top of the list for one


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> wow thats amazing
> 
> how do you get into them



Cheers 'Jackyboy', the enclosure has sliding glass doors for access as per usual compared to other vivariums.

Chriseybear:

I think the bottom part will actually be for sale very soon.
For me it's not very practical, especially as I'm hoping to move country soon.

But I am also thinking of making some more within time.

The enclosures are incredibly light due to them being made from wood veneer, foam, ply and grout. the top piece can be held in one hand!
The bottom part is lightweight but the size is too hard for one!!

The tank is very heavily insulated so it's economical too. My ceramic bulb doesn't need to run that much to maintain the heat.

My next project i want to make is another stacker that will hold water too to create a palidarium.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

first class :notworthy:


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the reply, 

what do you cats not like about it???

Would like some good critic!


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

MEOW lol

i dont like the way tht i dont have one and u do lol


seriously AMAZING


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

f*cking brilliant!! i want to make one myself now! lol

dont understand how the glass will fit, have you got pics of it up and running?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo i want! i don't understand how glass will fit either?

elsa


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

ahhh just looked again... the glass on the angled bits is fixed? so then it acts as a normal viv?


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

hey!!!

yeah sorry the diagonal part is fixed, so it's just like a normal viv.


all the same idea but with the corners chopped off at an angel!

I'll take some snaps tomorrow if you all want to see.

Going to make some additions for it too tomorrow!

Whoopa!


----------



## dragonsfire (Apr 11, 2009)

that is one of the best viv i have seen its brill wish my parner cold make me one:no1:


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

:mf_dribble::notworthy: amazing viv, hard to believe its home-made 

around how much did it cost you to make??


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Reptile0Mad
Here are some development steps to give you an insight to how it was made.
Image below: shows the layers of insulation foam used for houses.
It has thin MDF stuck to the insides of it.
The foam makes it a very heat efficient. 
On the outsides sandwiched to it is pine 'tongue and groove' - purely for aesthetics, with a trim of wood around the top.








Inside: showing foam stuck vertically with expanding foam.
As you can see the thin MDF is exposed at this point.








Image below: Foam is now grouted. Along with the floor.
A good method is to let the foam harden slightly then get a battered brush and stipple the grout to create a textured rock form. 








Image Below: Rock formations have how been painted using an air brush (this was to get in all the awkward to reach parts)
Build up the layers of paint, darkest to lightest ending with light high-lights to enhance and bring depth.
Also a grass beach mat has been cut up to fit the ceiling for it to cover up the wires and so forth. I also like the look of it. I sealed it with PVA once it was in there as it did smell of dead grass a lot!








Below image shows it all fully painted with a few air plants chucked in!!









Have a go at building something, I looked at it this way.
If it works on paper and all measurements are right it'll work!
Also i created a small cardboard version first.
Then i thought hang on! I'll build it like a box, so i built all the wooden parts and put it together like a flat pack

I think total cost for materials would be about £100.
But this is because some things were reclaimed.
My folks had their house renovated, so i took grout and foam from the builders, haha! without them knowing! 
All good!

Hope this sheds some light!

Next step is to create some mood lighting in there!


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah this image shows the top, it's all flush with the grass mat glued to it. Also shows how big it is s it has my head in there!! haha!

And Nanook, one of my happy little Geckos that my girlfriend bought me for my birthday! She's the best!


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

ooooops sorry that last picture is massive!!!

My bad!


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

looking at the photo again and having a few beers i'm missing this big part now!!! I spent a year on and off making this part!

What do you think would be well suited in there?

Perhaps i could make some sort of water feature at the bottom??

something that can live it's whole life in there?

would it be possible to have fish in the bottom, like some neon tetras and anoles in the top? Perhaps with clear acetate so screen it off giving it the illusion it's not shielded?

any ideas ladies and gentlemen??

Cheers
ben

PHOTO of what i'm talking about!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

i am speechless and my geckos are jealous 

thats fantastic :flrt:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Im not sure what size the bottom is but I'd be thinking about ridge tailed (ackies) - use a deep sand soil substrate and a few different basking spots - they would love it and they are so active too


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

fourdown if you aint a joiner............you should be, awesome looking :no1:


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

hey hey thanks for the kind words!

looked at the ridge tailed (ackies), but i don't think i have the experience for something that size yet.

I think it would be unfair.

I have only kept leo's for 10 years!

I was thinking of planting it up and creating a tropical setup. Perhaps a crew of Anoles with fish at the bottom as it's all lined so it can hold water???

Not sure if this would be a good idea tho?!

*thetomahawkkid58*
it actually took me ages to make that wooden frame to go around the outside (the light coloured trim) I had to re-do them loads!!!!
Just took patience and alot of wood. not so much skill!!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Brilliant

WELL DONE 

it's really nice to look and well thought out :no1:


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> WELL DONE
> 
> it's really nice to look and well thought out :no1:


Thanks stephenie!

Didn't think it would get these good responses!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

that is brilliant, Im actually amazed!

how about water dragons in the bottom? they would love that and make use of a water pool at the bottom.

not sure if they may try and eat the fish though.

no matter what you put in there im sure it will be happy!


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Really cool, will have to show it to my hubby get him to make me some :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

If it was me i'd get an arboreal snake in the bottom! Its certainly got the right shape but are the dimensions the right size for one?


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you could put a nice IJ Carpet Python in the bottom, possibly a Cham. Or maybe a Crestie or Day Geckos, Tokays, Water Dragons???

Wicked viv build btw!


----------



## newb (Mar 4, 2008)

i want the top one for my beardie:mf_dribble:,alot of standard vivs are boring and when you have a 4ft viv in your living room it should be a design feature.


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

HI EVERYONE!!!!


I'm very sorry i haven't replied!

All your comments are so flattering!!
Iv'e just been ever so busy with my design work over the last few days.

My girlfriend isn't keen on snakes, so it would be unfair on them both.
So i am building an enclosure to house her!!!!
I like the idea of cresties i think!
hmmmmmmmmmmm


*SOME OF YOU MAY BE HAPPY TO KNOW:*

I have had a meeting with a carpenter. 

We *may *team together to build a few of these vivs!!!!

They will have better joins tho.

And as 'newb' mentioned i believe designs should be better for vivs as they are furniture.

We will be making the vivs to stack upon one another, fully insulated, upholstered and fully wired up with the faux rock built in side.

Who would be interested???

If people are interested i will seriously consider building, soon.

Price as of yet is undetermined.

But you won't have to sell your teeth!


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Mate these vivs are outstanding! Id sereously considering batch production and selling them.
Beats your standard rectangular viv any day! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

i think most people would be interested in buying this kinda of viv tbh... especially me.... all depends on price though!

Ellis


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

YO!!! 
Back after two years! this vivarium is now up for grabs on ebay!

It has been empty for one and a half years.

This summer I have re painted the outside and re- upholstered the top.

Mail me if interested please!!

I am looking for around £400

comes complete with Ceramic bulb, holder, fans and ornate climbing wood.

Cheers


----------



## smiling paul (Sep 12, 2011)

hi, 

in the last picture on your very first post there are your home-made branches that appear to be made out of paper.

could you describe how you did this ... i'm guessing, metal rods bent to shape, wrapped in strips of newspaper, grout over that, painted then sealed.

if i'm right or wrong could you let me know, thanks


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

hi there paul,

I'm sorry to say that these were not hand made. They are wrapped in newspaper to mask them from the paint.

they are willow branches, peeled when fresh.

cheers


----------

